# Harry spear skiff pricing



## DuckNut

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/harry-spears-low-tide-16.48234/


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

8-12 ? Don't list prices on the site, just a guess.... also probably the level of finish and options would dictate the prices....


----------



## Billthechair

mpl1978 said:


> anyone have a general idea what the costs of the low tide or evergladez model is? Tiller or console or pricing? Hull pricing? Thanks for the info


Probably better just to talk to Harry. He will get back to you fairly quickly. I looked at the GladesX a while back, water tested the boat with a great guide over in Marco and got prices from harry over the phone. That boat, by the way, performed great. Poles easily, takes chop unbelievably and is not tippy. Three of us in the boat with a Tohatsu 30 tiller was perfect. I didn't pull the string, because I couldn't make my self sell my 2001 Whipray. However, if his other boats perform as well as the GladesX, then they are worth whatever he is asking which is probably a lot less than Maverick or Hells Bay.
They're not finished like some of the other high end boats, but they perform, IMHO.


----------



## Bonecracker

Call him! 850-545-8578


----------

